# How long does it take you to clean a stall?



## WildAtHeart (Jul 17, 2013)

This is mainly out of curiosity but I was just wondering how long it would take you to fully shake a regular horse sized stall? It takes me about 15-20 min for a stall depending on how neat the horse was.


----------



## EquineObsessed (May 24, 2013)

I find it goes faster when the horse makes an absolute mess, so I don't have to go through clean shavings, I can just shovel it all out. A really dirty stall takes me less than 10 minutes, an averagely dirty stall takes a little longer. Maybe 15 minutes.


----------



## WildAtHeart (Jul 17, 2013)

EquineObsessed said:


> I find it goes faster when the horse makes an absolute mess, so I don't have to go through clean shavings, I can just shovel it all out. A really dirty stall takes me less than 10 minutes, an averagely dirty stall takes a little longer. Maybe 15 minutes.


Yeah that is a good point! Gutting a stall is faster


----------



## MyFillyAspen (Oct 28, 2012)

When I used to work at a racing stable I would go in and do most the stalls in the morning with the other stablehand/s and in the afternoon do them all again alone. Usually took me about 5mins or so to clean a dirty stall which included shaking the shavings, under the waters (removing the tyre around the bucket of water) and leveling down the shavings after sifting the dirty bits/manure heaps from them.

A clean stall I generally could do in 1 min or less, a few manure piles, quick sifting/shaking and leveling of the shavings which were bulked up.

Hope that helps.


----------



## Fowl Play (Sep 22, 2009)

It depends. Some horses at our barn are really messy, and like others have said, those go faster because you can just scoop most of it. Both of our horses are annoyingly tidy. They poop along the walls and pee in the same spot, but they are like cats and tend to bury their mess. They require a lot of sifting and picking. They're usually done in about 20 minutes. The barn owner allows the tidy horses to have more shavings because they don't mess them up as bad, which means our horses have fluffier stalls. The messy ones get a thin layer because they go through about 3 times as many shavings as mine.


----------



## amberly (Dec 16, 2012)

At my boarders place - they just clean up and fill water buckets. The boarder always is the one to give them hay.
But usually it takes me 10 to 20 minutes - depending on the water level and the messiness of the stall.


----------



## my2geldings (Feb 18, 2008)

It takes 5-10 mins plus the time involved when you come back in to bring in clean shavings.


----------



## kenda (Oct 10, 2008)

It depends on the type of bedding as well. We have 5 horses, 4 on wood pellets, 1 on shavings as he has a dust allergy. His takes about 2 or 3 times as long to do because the shavings don't fall through the tines on the fork as easily. A lot of wasted bedding too. Also, the shavings don't soak up urine as effectively as the pellets, so you have to leave his urine spot open to the air for a few hours to let it dry.


----------



## natisha (Jan 11, 2011)

2 songs on the radio


----------

